# Eight lane No Magnet Oval



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Just an old AFX 8 lane bull-ring. Non magnet sliding fun.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks like fun :thumbsup:


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product .

Gonzo


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

A while back I came across those $3 tyco 440x2 chassis' so I am grinding off mounting tabs, yanking traction magnets, and adding velcro to four clear lexan VW's and four winged sprints that I scored from RRR on ebay. I have never seen any of Phil's sprints ever again for sale. Sure wish they made banked 6"-15" corners. Just dreaming I guess.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Good ole mini-stock racing 

I'm sure that you saw the Tyco-Jet Thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=316960

Merry Christmas :wave:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Ovals are fun! When I was a kid I had a 24 foot 2-lane banked oval that was a blast to run on with regular A/FX and TycoPro cars. It also served as a drag strip. Did some racing a few years ago on an 18 foot 4-lane oval (15/18 flat corners) and with various combinations of traction magnets, none, one, two, poly, neo, etc.. We had to cut the heat times in half to keep from having the drivers fall over from dizziness during the race. I have a few 4-lane convertible track designs laying around that allow you to switch from road course to oval by swapping out just a few track pieces. Kind of the best of both worlds.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice cars HadaSlot .

Both are Randy Neidert bodies and have been out of production for several years .

The Bug came with an added rear wing to make it a VW drag bug . Nice find .

Gonzo


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

*Nice Track*

Nice track setup.and I agree banked would be nice


----------

